
Protecting Yourself from Electro Magnetic Pulse (1989) - tux
http://readtext.org/survival/protect-yourself-from-emp/
======
brudgers
Original:
[http://textfiles.com/survival/emp.pro](http://textfiles.com/survival/emp.pro)

